# 3 days past FET and nothing



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi 

I had FET on Thursday after my embryos were all frozen last year due to mild OHSS.  Our embryos were frozen last year on day one they were thawed on Wednesday and one replaced on Thursday so in effect it was a 3 day transfer but I guess my embryos may not be as many cells as a normal 3 day embryo as they haven't been out for a full three days before replacement.

So anyway I'm 3dpt3dt and I have no symptoms or anything.  Is it too early.  I've been quite calm and positive since Thursday but now I'm getting panicky as I've had no cramps or anything and don't feel any different.  I think on the site I looked on our embryo would have been a blasto cyst yesterday and should be hatching out today and implanting so surely you would get cramps.  I don't get AF cramps either.  Just worrying 

Went through all the drugs and EC last year just to have a freeze all and then all the drugs again for FET and finally got my embryo back where it belongs and now terrified it will fail.

Y
x


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi yogi my 2 em's were frozen last april( we started with 12) because I too had ohss. We are on day 6 of 2ww

I have had some symptoms but it means nothing really everyone is different I just like to say good luck xx kit xx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Yogi hun,

The 2ww has got to be the hardest part of this treatment but I want you to try and remeber one thing, if you had fallen pregnant naturally you would be feeling nothing at the moment either some women are different and get loads of early symptoms where as others sail through 9 months of pregnancy with nothing but a bump!

Please stay calm hun, we are all here if you need us!

         

All the best

Toni


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks to both of you for your lovely replies.  I'm just wanting some kind of sign to say its worked.  I'm trying to remian calm and positive.  Toni I know youare so right I'm just scared I guess

Good luck to both of you and thanks again

Yx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

You have ever right to feel scared Yogi, as I said this is agony. I have everything well and truly crossed for you and am sending you bucket loads of baby dust!!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Toni xxx

Kitty when did your symptoms start


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi yogi my symptoms started the day after transfer nothing bad just tiny 

stomach pains I had them last time so I can't read to much into it I also 

had a browny discharge around day 4 I haven't had that this time but 

again I'm not reading much into it.I have had a few headaches and a bit of back
ache all af signs.

We had a negative last time so with symptoms

we got a bfn. So I would rather have had no symptoms at all this time .

We beat our selves up with trying to pick at every twinge, we eat the right 

things, no alcohol ,no smoking.. the list is endless. One of the first lines on

our after fet sheet of paper is "It is mainly out of your hands now and all you 

can do is wait" "try to relax and do things to take your mind of it" yeah like

we've tried. I wish you all the best and I do believe that it is out of our hands once

our embies are placed back and its agony waiting but we are strong women who 

don't give up hope. Good luck xxkitxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Kit, I guess its different for everyone, like you say you had some symptoms last time but BFn so you'd rather have none this time.  Where I read so many posts about people having symptoms that I'm panicking its not worked.  You yourself know how hard it is to have your ET abandonned due to OHSS so you have to go through two lots of drugs and in my mind ICSI or IVF twice to get to one transfer.  Although two of our embies survived the thaw only one divided so I think that makes me a little more negative.  I also think with our situation that our embies are almost like a day behind well with me anyway as most day 3 embies on a fresh cycle are like 7ish cells but with ours ocming out of the freeze they've not had as many hours to divide so go back into us sooner.  But all we can do is hope and pray.  Wishing you all the best and thanks

Yx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi yogi if you go on the main category and find "THE VOTING ROOM "there is a vote on af pains or no af pains xxkitxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks i will see if I can find that xx


----------



## Bevitt (Jul 18, 2004)

my embies were also frozen at the pn stage and when they were transferred they were only at the 2 cell stage. the only early sign i had was my heightened sense of smell. i had the tansfer on a thursday and the following tuesday i could smell peoples perfum before i could even see that they had come into a room- at the time i thought nothing of it- it wasn't until 8 days after transfer that i thought something might be going on but i suppose i had twice as many hormones floating around ! good luck to you and remember that ohss victim's have the best success rate!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey there thakns for your reply.  Did you have successful FET from OHSS.  You are also at the smae hospital as me too!!!!  I had my transfer last Thursday but only one embie and only last night got a few twinges and today got a constant feeling on the right hand side like a pebble weight on my tummy.  I've never heard that OHSS victims have the best success rate.

Thanks again


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

hi yogi if you go on main category "ask a fertility nurse" and look

for "only 1 made it" by nic75 thought it might help kitxx hope you are ok


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Kitty thanks for thinking of me.

I'm doing okay except the strange heavy feeling on one side today.  Hope you are okay sweetie.

Yx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

hi yogi I am ok had a few stomach pains feeling floaty headaches yes I

think I have got nearly all the af signs hope its the drugs day 10 tomorrow

its gone quite quick will keep you posted good luck. I am glad you have felt 

something I think you were a bit worried because you had no pains speak soon

xxkitxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Kit

Is that 10 days past transfer today then? 

I feel crap today, woke up totally 100% negative and convinced its not worked.  I feel like I've seen a BFN already.  Also had horrid distressing dreams last night that DH was leaving me and I was like what about our embie, they were horrid.  I was so relieved when I woke up and saw him lying at the side of me.

I hope your signs are pg and not AF.  I don't even know how to work out for sure when AF would be due.

Love

Mel


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi yogi yes it is day 10 and its going ok up to now I have had a tiny

bit of clear discahrge and a dull headache a few stomach pains I 've 

been a bit weepy. Don't give up hope we have come a long way and

lets hope the next few days will go quite quickly. lots of luck and best wishes xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Kitty but theres not talking to me today I just feel like its not worked today.  Maybe tomorrow I will feel different.

At least you have had some good symptoms.  I can't tell with discharge as I'm using the pessaries vaginally which are really messy.  My test date isn't for over another week yet but I'm in no hurry to test as while I don't test I can keep dreaming.


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

hi yogi thanks for your messages can't believe we have a  

soooo made up and we can't believe it will like it better 

when hospital tells us tomorrow how you hope you are ok

love kitxxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Kitty I replied to your message - did you get it.


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

hi yogi yes I have got your message from before congratulating

us it says I have another message at the top of page but when 

I've looked theres nothing there it might be in yahoo will have to look 

I'll  log out off ff andl have a look xxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

you need to click on the word message and then it will open your messages, you then scroll down and it will see my message.  Sometimes if you read your message from your emails it still says you have a message.


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi yogi thanks for your support today and 
I want it to happen for you so much don't 
give up !I'm going now for tea its getting late 
and I feel wrecked going to get a early night
got to be at oz between 8 and 11 its a drop-in
so I want to be there as early as possible 
speak tomorrow xxkitxx


----------

